# 2015 College Football Pick'ems week 1( Now OPEN!!)



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2015)

Its that time of year again! Time to prognosticate, formulate, and conjugate the odds, general vibes, and hopes that you actually know what you are talking about when it comes to picking a winning team! We've got the biggest prize list ever and a resounding THANK YOU to the contributors this year!
Grand prize winner will receive:
Crappie jigs and deer jerky- rhbama3
Kentucky smoked ham- KyDawg
BBQ Butt Rub- georgiadawgs44
Trout Lures- BrowningSlayer
$25 Academy Gift certificate X2!- creekbender and erniesp
$25- Hooked on Quack
$30- Resica
Bigelow's BBQ Butt rub- bigelow
$20 bill- SpotandStalk
work rags and $25 Gift certificate( choice)- madsnooker
$25 Cabela's Gift Certificate X2!- matthew6 and fishhawk

Gobbleinwoods( master of the Excel spreadsheets) has agreed to keep scores again this season. Official scores may not be posted till monday or tuesday, depending on how the hunting is going.
Da Rules:

-There will be a total of 10-12 games chosen for each week. Ill try to choose the games with the most following on this forum, but may choose a better matchup if it comes down to cupcakes.
-Picks added after a game starts count as a loss so make sure you get them in before kickoff. Yes, i know the forum clock is off but i'll cypher it out. If you want to edit your thread after a chosen game has played, please PM me the reason.
-Please use copy and paste of the schedule and highlight the team you pick.
-Please refrain from using pink or other light colors when you pick teams like Georgia Tech or Georgia. We know you dislike each other but it would really be appreciated if you use red or some other easy to see color.
So, good luck this year and if i make a mistake somewhere, just PM me or Gobbleinwoods.


Lots of cupcakes (with sprinkles!) for week 1, so i just had to scrape the bottom of the entire FBS  to get 10 games.

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina South Carolina 17-13

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt Western Kentucky 14-12

Michigan at Utah Utah 24-17

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska BYU 33-28

Louisville vs. Auburn Auburn 31-24

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M Texas A&M 38-17

Texas at Notre Dame Notre Dame 38-3

Georgia Southern at West Virginia West Virginia 44-0

Wisconsin vs. Alabama Alabama 35-17

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech Ohio State 42-24


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thread is now open!
I'm posting it early to allow the annual migration of college foobaw fanatics time to see the thread.
Week 2 and forward games will be posted on the sunday or monday of that week.
Good luck everybody!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Paymaster (Aug 17, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## formula1 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re:*

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina
Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt
Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska
Louisville vs. Auburn
Arizona State vs. Texas A&M
Texas at Notre Dame
Georgia Southern at West Virginia
Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 18, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina-SC
Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt-Vandy
Michigan at Utah-Mich

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska-Nab
Louisville vs. Auburn-Aub
Arizona State vs. Texas A&M-A&M
Texas at Notre Dame-ND
Georgia Southern at West Virginia-GS
Wisconsin vs. Alabama-Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech-Ohio State


----------



## Resica (Aug 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Its that time of year again! Time to prognosticate, formulate, and conjugate the odds, general vibes, and hopes that you actually know what you are talking about when it comes to picking a winning team! We've got the biggest prize list ever and a resounding THANK YOU to the contributors this year!
> Grand prize winner will receive:
> Crappie jigs and deer jerky- rhbama3
> Kentucky smoked ham- KyDawg
> ...



You left me out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 18, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Resica said:


> You left me out.



Sorry about that! 
$30 courtesy of Resica added to the list.
As far as 2nd place,  Gobblinwoods also asked about that. I decided to leave it as a winner take all this year and then maybe next year we can at least discuss the possibility of a 2nd and 3rd place prize. 
No plans in place currently for a post season bowl pick'ems.


----------



## Resica (Aug 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry about that!
> $30 courtesy of Resica added to the list.
> As far as 2nd place,  Gobblinwoods also asked about that. I decided to leave it as a winner take all this year and then maybe next year we can at least discuss the possibility of a 2nd and 3rd place prize.
> No plans in place currently for a post season bowl pick'ems.



Ok, thanks. We'll leave it at $30 for the winner.


----------



## Davey (Aug 18, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 18, 2015)

Just getting my place at the table. I will actually make my picks just before games start once camp is done and the injury list is complete!

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 18, 2015)

[/COLOR]Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech

There. Now I've cursed everybody including snook.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 20, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at 

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 20, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 21, 2015)

I'll throw in $20 on the prize... was a lot of fun last year. 

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona St vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech
__________________


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Resica just HAD to out do me, dang yankee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2015)

South Carolina
Vanderbilt
Michigan
Nebraska
Auburn
Texas AM
Notre Dame
West Va
BAMA
Ohio St sux


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

As the score keeper I can tell you at least one person all most every week fails to pick a game or leaves one out.  DOUBLE check your post after you make it is my advice.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at Westate Virginia  

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech[/QUOTE]


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmmmm... Wonder how many changes will take place before the games begin..


----------



## bullgator (Aug 23, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd.  South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vandy

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at W. Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio Stateat Virginia Tech[/QUOTE]


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

 South Carolina at North Carolina

 Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

 BYU at Nebraska

 Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

 Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

 Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll make my picks in the coming days but for now I leave you with this:


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 25, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## huntersluck (Aug 26, 2015)

N.C.
Vandy
Mich
Neb
Louisville
Ar State
Texas
WVA
Alabama
Ohio State


----------



## SLUGGER (Aug 26, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## savannahkelly (Aug 27, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina

Vanderbilt

Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU

Auburn

Texas A&M

Notre Dame

Georgia Southern

Wisconsin

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 27, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt
Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska
Louisville vs.Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## erniesp (Aug 28, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2015)

First games are this coming THURSDAY so don't cut it too close fella's. 

Most of the major oddsmakers have finally posted lines. Going with my gut on a couple.

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 29, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 29, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Amoo (Aug 30, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech[/QUOTE]


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> South Carolina                                                                                         Vanderbilt                                                                                               Michigan                                                                                                  Nebraska                                                                                                  Auburn                                                                                                    Arizona st.                                                                                           Notre dame                                                                                        West Virginia                                                                                     Alabama                                                                                                 The Ohio state university




Okay, Buckeye......
Go to my first post, Put your cursor on the first line and left click your mouse and hold it while scrolling all the way thru the schedule. When you get to the end, right click and press "copy", Then come to the text box and press "paste".
Open your color pallette at the top of the text box( the A with a black line under it). Then left click on your choice to highlight it and then press the color of your choice( preferably red). 
That's all there is to it.


----------



## hunting 101 (Aug 30, 2015)

I will give it a go this year....

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Buckeye......
> Go to my first post, Put your cursor on the first line and left click your mouse and hold it while scrolling all the way thru the schedule. When you get to the end, right click and press "copy", Then come to the text box and press "paste".
> Open your color pallette at the top of the text box( the A with a black line under it). Then left click on your choice to highlight it and then press the color of your choice( preferably red).
> That's all there is to it.



Or get a Mac.   

What am I supposed to do with this list?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or get a Mac.
> 
> What am I supposed to do with this list?



working on it. He's deleted his first attempt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Buckeye......
> Go to my first post, Put your cursor on the first line and left click your mouse and hold it while scrolling all the way thru the schedule. When you get to the end, right click and press "copy", Then come to the text box and press "paste".
> Open your color pallette at the top of the text box( the A with a black line under it). Then left click on your choice to highlight it and then press the color of your choice( preferably red).
> That's all there is to it.





Idjit yankees . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 30, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

 Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

 Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

 Louisville vs. Auburn

 Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

 Texas at Notre Dame

 Georgia Southern at West Virginia

 Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah
Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn
Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama
Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 31, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech[/QUOTE]


----------



## Resica (Aug 31, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech
__________________


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thursday, Sept. 3rd
> 
> South Carolina at North Carolina
> 
> ...






I'll go with Kang Thugz picks..


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina   South Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt  Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah  Michigan

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska   Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn   Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M   Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame  Nortre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama  Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech  Ohio State


Will this work.
__________________


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska
Louisville vs. Auburn
Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 2, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Its that time of year again! Time to prognosticate, formulate, and conjugate the odds, general vibes, and hopes that you actually know what you are talking about when it comes to picking a winning team! We've got the biggest prize list ever and a resounding THANK YOU to the contributors this year!
> Grand prize winner will receive:
> Crappie jigs and deer jerky- rhbama3
> Kentucky smoked ham- KyDawg
> ...



go dawgs


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2015)

First games are TOMORROW NIGHT!
The rest of you sports addicts need to get in on this.


----------



## zachdawg (Sep 2, 2015)

*Love it fellers...Go Dawgs*

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M
Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## creekbender (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina 
 Vanderbilt

 Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

 Nebraska

 Auburn

Arizona State
 Notre Dame

 West Virginia

. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State 
__________________


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## weagle (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina

Vanderbilt

Michigan

Saturday, Sept. 5th

Nebraska

Auburn

Texas A&M

Texas

West Virginia

Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Virginia Tech


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 2, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## anjac (Sep 3, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

"South Carolina" at North Carolina

"Western Kentucky" at Vanderbilt

Michigan at "Utah"

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at "Nebraska"

Louisville vs. "Auburn"

"Arizona State" vs. Texas A&M

Texas at "Notre Dame"

Georgia Southern at "West Virginia"

Wisconsin vs. "Alabama"

Monday, Sept. 7th

"Ohio State" at Virginia Tech
I have put quote marks around my selections.I am not that computer literate and do not know how to highlight. Thanks for allowing me to play.
_______


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2015)

anjac,  there are a couple lines at the top of the box you copied and pasted in.  In the middle there is an A with an down pointing arrowhead, click on it with the mouse and a color pallet should appear, select red and highlight your picks.  Try it next week.

p.s.  If you are beating me at the end of the season I might not let this week count.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 3, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State vs. Virginia Tech


----------



## LHefner17 (Sep 3, 2015)

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt
Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn
Arizona State vs. Texas A&M
Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama
Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2015)

UNC/South Carolina kick-off is 6pm EST TONIGHT for those waiting to the last minute.


----------



## willbuck (Sep 3, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at* North Carolina*

*Western Kentucky* at Vanderbilt

Michigan at *Utah*

Saturday, Sept. 5th

*BYU* at Nebraska

Louisville vs. *Auburn*

*Arizona State* vs. Texas A&M

Texas at *Notre Dame*

Georgia Southern at *West Virginia*

Wisconsin vs.* Alabama*

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State vs. *Virginia Tech*


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 3, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## chilidawg (Sep 3, 2015)

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2015)

UNC/ South Carolina have kicked off.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 3, 2015)

Missed this thread somehow.......

Thursday, Sept. 3rd

South Carolina at North Carolina--Already started

Western Kentucky at Vanderbilt

Michigan at Utah

Saturday, Sept. 5th

BYU at Nebraska

Louisville vs. Auburn

Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2015)

game scores updated in 1st post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Crap, first day of picks and I'm 1 -2 .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, first day of picks and I'm 1 -2 .



me too.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> me too.



Me three.....Start slow and finish strong though!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm 2-1 no way I could have picked Michigan. Hopfully the rest of the weekend will go better


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Me three.....Start slow and finish strong though!!!!



X 4. Got my doubts about GSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2015)

3-0 yall give up yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 3-0 yall give up yet?





You can't win your ham !!  Send it to me ! 

My check is in the mail, along with my Billy dues...


----------



## Amoo (Sep 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 3-0 yall give up yet?



*Looks at his picks for this week*

*Looks at his signature*

yawn...

What was that about 3-0?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm glad Stanford vs North Western wasn't one of the picks this week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 3-0 yall give up yet?



dang. charlie be sounding a little thuggish.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 5, 2015)

How did I miss this thread ????


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> How did I miss this thread ????



Still got 5 games not under way yet. Hurry and pick!
Arizona State vs. Texas A&M

Texas at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at West Virginia

Wisconsin vs. Alabama

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Still got 5 games not under way yet. Hurry and pick!
> Arizona State vs. Texas A&M
> 
> Texas at Notre Dame
> ...


In red now underway....


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 5, 2015)

I have to admit.  It's slightly annoying when one of my picks loses on a hail mary.  Come on, Nebraska.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

BYU wins on a hail mary!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> BYU wins on a hail mary!



after riley, can't even put a coach in front of his name, called a TO with 6 seconds left and BYU didn't have one left.   TIME management.  :


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure anybody made it through the week unscathed. 
Man, it's good to have the foosbaw weekends back. 
Got a lot of good games to choose from next week too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure anybody made it through the week unscathed.
> Man, it's good to have the foosbaw weekends back.
> Got a lot of good games to choose from next week too.





'Preciate you and GW handling the picks again this year !!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> BYU wins on a hail mary!



Glad I picked them to win...


----------



## huntersluck (Sep 6, 2015)

I am way in the hole on pickems this week.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 6, 2015)

Caboose pick....

Monday, Sept. 7th

Ohio State at Virginia Tech


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm 5-4 so far ... picked Texas and Ga Southern they lost by a combined 79 pts....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2015)

I suck at picks. That is all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

55 players have at least one pick in this week.   

Spreadsheet is made and ready to tally the scores just as soon as the VT game is over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 55 players have at least one pick in this week.
> 
> Spreadsheet is made and ready to tally the scores just as soon as the VT game is over.



Thanks again, Gobble! Your help much appreciated!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 55 players have at least one pick in this week.
> 
> Spreadsheet is made and ready to tally the scores just as soon as the VT game is over.



Yes sir! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir! Thanks for doing this!



this^^^^^, and i hated it for your beloved Huskers. You cannot trust a sneaky momon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> You cannot trust a sneaky momon.



Heck no... Turn your head and they try to steal your wife...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

Scores are ready to post if a certain team wins if not it will be delete column and insert a new one and start over.   No one is perfect this week with lots of folks in the 6 and 7 range.

On the original pass I missed several on page three so there ended up being 59 entrants.


----------

